
Three words for every location on the planet - elcapitan
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2016/01/three-words-any-place.html
======
elcapitan
I don't completely understand why the unique three word combination has to be
different per language. While this makes it easier to communicate intra
language, it makes it a lot harder for international helpers from different
backgrounds - as the use case seems to be able to put names on locations in
areas where help is necessary but no developed naming system for places
exists.

